# somerville doing any good on whites



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Anybody got any somerville reports which parks or open for camping and launching


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

overlook and welch are open for camping/ launch. Apache shores and the dirt ramp at the end of iron bridge road are open for launch. Lake is looking better, was out there a couple times in the past couple weeks for early teal season. Water level almost back to normal.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

13 trips after opening and reports I heard are slow for white bass. Three weeks ago schoolers near Birch but past week I heard no reports. Blacks are doing well bit losts of 8"ers.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

We didnt get squat a few weeks ago. We really never found any big schools either.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I heard someone telling me that Sommerville has some issue with toxic waste from a company manufacturing treated lumber. According to this person this is the reason we don't see many subdivisions around that lake as we do with Lake Conroe or Livingston. Is this true or is it a hoax? Far as I have seen Sommerville is a beautiful lake for boating and fishing.


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

Lake Somerville is a US Army Core of Eng. lake and they control all of the land around the lake. So you won't see any developements like on Conroe & Livingston. There is no toxic waste in the lake. The city of Brenham gets its water from the lake. Years ago there was some talk about the railroad tie plant in Somerville but nothing really came of those claims.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

mas360 said:


> I heard someone telling me that Sommerville has some issue with toxic waste from a company manufacturing treated lumber. According to this person this is the reason we don't see many subdivisions around that lake as we do with Lake Conroe or Livingston. Is this true or is it a hoax? Far as I have seen Sommerville is a beautiful lake for boating and fishing.


Don't listen to positive post about this lake, everything you heard is true, stay away, all the delicious white bass and stripers went down stream with the opening of the flood gates, nothing left but slimy cat fish, and they taste awful.
Went there today and only two boats on the water and they didn't catch anything.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

You sure you were on Somerville? Look at post from past few weeks on catfish lounge.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

nikki said:


> You sure you were on Somerville? Look at post from past few weeks on catfish lounge.


That post should have been followed with LOL
Read your post all the time


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

Pistol-Pete said:


> Lake Somerville is a US Army Core of Eng. lake and they control all of the land around the lake. So you won't see any developements like on Conroe & Livingston. There is no toxic waste in the lake. The city of Brenham gets its water from the lake. Years ago there was some talk about the railroad tie plant in Somerville but nothing really came of those claims.


X2


----------



## tylr_walker (Jun 12, 2007)

lake levels are just returning to normal. it will take about 2 months before the fish find there normal paterns agian. they have been in high water chasing new hunting grounds and extremely spread out. you will start seeing them school sometime mid to late october


----------

